

When should I disclose my hacking convictions? - MalcolmDiggs

Hey guys, I appreciate any insight this community can share with me.<p>First some context: I&#x27;m a full-stack dev, on the job-market, interviewing mostly at small-to-medium companies (3 - 50 employees). A few years ago (circa 2009-2010) I made some very foolish mistakes and ended up with 5 hacking felonies. I served a little time, paid some restitution, and got on with my life. I was finally released from probation 2 months ago.<p>My question is: At what point during a job-search &#x2F; interview-process should I bring this up? I&#x27;ve tried putting it right on my resume (just to &quot;get out in front of the issue&quot;) but then nobody seems to return my emails. I&#x27;ve tried staying mute and waiting for them to ask or mention a background check, but I&#x27;m worried that this tactic makes it seems like I&#x27;m hiding it or being deceptive.<p>Is there a best-practice for this? Or is it company-specific?<p>Lately, if I know that the work might require a security clearance, I&#x27;ll disclose before the first conversation, just so I don&#x27;t waste their time. A recent potential-employer gave me advice yesterday along the lines of: &quot;Any small startup who is still raising money might need to know up-front, because of the potential for investors to run background-checks on early-stage team members during a round&quot; - Is there any truth to this comment, in your experience? Would a VC care if I&#x27;m a non-founder?<p>On the other hand, I&#x27;ve been wondering: Is it possible that some small startups never ask about criminal history because they don&#x27;t <i>wan&#x27;t</i> to know? In that case, should I just default to being quiet until asked?<p>Again, any insight from this community would be very much appreciated. I&#x27;ve been going in circles with my logic, and I&#x27;d love some outside advice.<p>Thank you
======
patio11
This closes off some avenues to you, but isn't a career killer, particularly
if e.g. you work in security. (Of all things.)

I don't know why you'd disclose this without first being asked. If they don't
ask, it isn't because they _don 't want_ to know, it's simply because it isn't
in their decision calculus. I would not inject it into their decision
calculus, in the same fashion as I wouldn't say "Don't have great reasons to
not hire me? I can think of three!"

Your recent potential employer has a curious understanding f how much VCs
notice non-founder employees, to my understanding. Feel free to check that
with people who do this for a living, but I'd bet on most VCs being unable to
name non-founder non-management employees, to say nothing of running
background checks on them.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Right on, thank you for the thoughtful reply. Much appreciated.

------
gayprogrammer
I agree with patio11's 'decision calculus' point. And I'll add that if you
don't plan to repeat your actions at the company, then you don't hurt them by
staying silent until they ask--you'll just carry on as a normal employee.

I don't have a felony, but I _do_ have to decide whether (and when) to allow a
potential employer to know I'm gay. I know it's not legally the same, but it
works the same way in terms of the interviewer's 'decision calculus'. Bringing
it up is literally pausing to ask for explicit judgement.

I've always intentionally stayed silent in an interview about being gay, since
I always plan to carry on as a 'normal' employee. At work, my intimate life
doesn't interfere, just as your history is in your past.

~~~
rmc
As a fellow gay man, I kinda know what you mean. I often out myself in
interviews to see their reactions. If they have a problem with it, I don't
wanna work there.

Though I'm in the EU, where discrimination based on sexual orientation is
illegal, so I have that protection.

------
JSeymourATL
Personal disclosure is a valued leadership trait. Openness is responded to
with openness. The best rule of thumb is to volunteer the info quickly, matter
of factly as possible. Put a human spin on it, share what you've learned, and
made restitution. No need to mention it on your CV. But you must get in front
of this issue during the initial conversations. Being able to admit mistakes
demonstrates trustworthiness. Lots of folks get second-chances.

------
amarcus
Don't include it in your resume but, volunteer the information during the
first interview. Put a positive spin to it - "made mistakes, learned from it
and here is how I am now better off".

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
That's really helpful, thank you!

~~~
girvo
I disagree with him. Unless you morally feel you have to disclose it
(understandable) unless it is brought up or relevant (security clearances
etc), then id leave it: it simply isn't something a lot of places care about
at all, and won't affect your work, so it won't be an issue. That's my two
cents.

~~~
danielweber
Watch the documents you sign, like always, but particularly look for something
like "employee will maintain eligibility to get a security clearance."

------
Treyno
So, what did you do?

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Nothing particularly noteworthy.

